# A quack-mire



## cande56755 (Dec 10, 2008)

c&c


----------



## mylo (Dec 14, 2008)

Love the blue hue in your picture!

Well done!


----------



## matt-l (Dec 14, 2008)

Watch the whites. They are blown out in this shot. The blue hue is caused by your white balance being off.


----------



## cande56755 (Feb 27, 2009)

mylo said:


> Love the blue hue in your picture!
> 
> Well done!



Thanks. I took this at sunset (and yes the white balance was off-other poster comment-C&C appreciated) but I liked it that way so I posted it as is.


----------

